# Holy Crap



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

the pic on the left is a 23W one on the right is a recently purchased 55W...my gawd they made the thing huge. thing about blinds ya. lol
can put my hand right on it. not like the 23W guess the bigger tube and being a lil more spread out helps. Just thought I'd post what can be had online for under 16 bucks.
was happy with 1000bulbs. thought i'd post a good experience.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 16, 2007)

Considerably larger..lol


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool Dawg!  How is the lumen output on the 55 Watter?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Cool Dawg! How is the lumen output on the 55 Watter?


 
3600 lumens for both the 5000K and the 2700K (didn't have any 6500K  )

at 1000bulbs they have 105watter scared to see how big that beast is. prolly need a forklift. lol


----------



## booradley (Aug 16, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> 3600 lumens for both the 5000K and the 2700K (didn't have any 6500K  )
> 
> at 1000bulbs they have 105watter scared to see how big that beast is. prolly need a forklift. lol


 
I used to have 2 of those 105 watters (plus a 200 watt). they were about 10 inches long and about 3 inches around. 6 inches for the 200 watt light. But  Ireally do not recommend those big freakin bulbs to anyone! Too expensive, too fragile (all mine broke or got damaged long before they reached their life span!) and you don't have as much control with where the light shines. With two 55 watt bulbs, you can place them at two different heights to accomodate for different plant heights.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah, why i went with the 55W....used to use 42W but wally world only had 23W when i went. So i found these online. hope they last a few months.


----------



## booradley (Aug 16, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> yeah, why i went with the 55W....used to use 42W but wally world only had 23W when i went. So i found these online. hope they last a few months.


 
Yeah, I'm wishing I had done that instead of buying those monsters! Oh well... HPS and t-5s now.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad you liked 1000bulbs, I was thinking about ordering from them. How's shipping?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2007)

great 3 business days. packing popcorn hell tho  hate that stuff.:hairpull:


----------



## Oaklandish (Aug 21, 2007)

How much did that cost? Do you have good luck with cfl's?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

OMG, look at this its for a 105 watt cfl = to 500watts
Manufacturer: EIKO 


Manufacturer's Part Number: 81180 
105W/SPRING/50K 
Life Hours: 8,000 
105 Watts 
Approximate Incandescent Equivalent: 500 Watts 
Initial Lumens: 6,900 
Color Rendering Index: 84 
Color Temp: 5,000 
Warranty: 12 Months 
Case Quantity: 6 



I WANT A HALF A DOZEN I THINK. AND THEY SCREW INTO NORMAL FIXTURES.


----------



## Oaklandish (Aug 21, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> OMG, look at this its for a 105 watt cfl = to 500watts
> Manufacturer: EIKO
> 
> 
> ...



Now I'm getting curious.. What is more worth it? CFL or floro?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

> What is more worth it? CFL or floro?


CFL hands down imo.


----------



## Oaklandish (Aug 21, 2007)

Just seems to me like flo tubes would be more ideal because they can be put inches away from plants without harm.. But I'm not here to give my opinion, I'm here to learn. =] Maybe I will do a cfl grow also to compare..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

> they can be put inches away from plants without harm


So can CFLs my good man.


----------



## Oaklandish (Aug 21, 2007)

Ah, very good to know! My apologies if I threw this off-topic!


----------



## BonesBUD (Aug 22, 2007)

I was thinking of switching to the WM 42w for flower, but now im wondering about the 55w from 1000bulbs.  The price/selection looks great.  

Would there be a significant difference between the two?


----------

